# New years Sweet Acacia turning



## barry richardson (Jan 2, 2015)

Or Huisache for you texicans.... I got this chunk from my dump, thought it was carob cause it was in a pile of carob and looked similar, but turns out it was a big chunk of Sweet Acacia. First I've ever turned. Had some cracks down the center like mesquite. It surprised me cause it usually doesn't get that big, at least around here. About 15" diameter. It was the butt-cut so it had flutes spreading out on it, which is what created the sapwood pattern. Rough turned for now, I sprayed it with water to bring the color back. About 13"x13"

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9


----------



## SENC (Jan 2, 2015)

Awesome piece, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2015)

That is so nice! Did you hollow it out? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 2, 2015)

That looks awesome! Nice piece of acacia!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 2, 2015)

Too cool! I love the sap wood pattern on the sides.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2015)

That is super-cool! The sapwood really looks sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 2, 2015)

Barry that is some cool wood and very nice work.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2015)

I posted the ruff-out a while back, just finished it off, real pretty wood, but it likes to crack a lot when drying, had to put a couple of bowties in to stabilize it. Finished with DO and a final coat of Minwax Semi-gloss spray poly

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 22, 2015)

Beautiful result, Barry.

Just wondering, at what point in the drying process did you add the bowties?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2015)

Wonderful piece. Looks like it wanted to come apart in about 7 places. Great turn Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 22, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Beautiful result, Barry.
> 
> Just wondering, at what point in the drying process did you add the bowties?


Thanks Duncan, I put them in after it was dry. I used a template to route out the recesses this time, it worked better for me than my chiseling attempts on prior pieces. I sanded away some of the inside of the template with the end of a belt sander so it would fit the contour of the vessel somewhat. Then held it in place while I routed with hot-melt glue. It worked pretty slick...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 22, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I used a template to route out the recesses this time, it worked better for me than my chiseling attempts on prior pieces. I sanded away some of the inside of the template with the end of a belt sander so it would fit the contour of the vessel somewhat. Then held it in place while I routed with hot-melt glue.



Ingenious way to meet the challenge -- thanks for sharing


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2015)

Always amazing Barry ! Looks like that could've easily beat the tar out of ya !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 22, 2015)

I need a dump like yours

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 22, 2015)

Gorgeous Barry! I have a large bowl waiting on a bowtie or two that I haven't tackled yet. Please share any tips and tricks you can think of. Does the bowtie go all the way through?


----------



## fredito (Mar 22, 2015)

You go to the dump and see piles of carob? Last time I went to the dump all I saw were shingles with the nails pointed up everywhere and dirty diapers.....I think I might need to move.


----------



## MikeMD (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice bowties/butterflies! Lovely piece...cracks and all.


----------

